# New Shooter Rack



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I picked up my new Shooter's Custom rack today. 

This was an original design by Catman32. 

Aparently, he's the brains of that outfit.   

Let me tell ya, I couldn't be happier. It's just what I wanted ... and more. I asked them for a six rod holder. I wanted to keep it simple because I planned on leaving it on my truck year round.

The more we talked, Eric said he could put two 45s and a fold-down cooler holder on it, too. 

I got a call from Shooter last night. He said the rack was finished.

Got up this morning, loaded up the kids and drove to Shooter's house. When they brought out the rack, I couldn't belive how great it looked. This thing is awsome. 

Not only a fold-down cooler holder, but one that's bolted on. No cables. It stays up without bungees. To make it even better, they put a cutting board and small shelf on the bottom of the cooler holder. 

It holds a total of six rods upright - the outside two on slight angles. Plus two holders at 45 degrees. 

Thanks, guys. Awsome work. 

Pics in the gallery. I still can't post em in a thread, Teo.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Racks*

Shooter, Eric, You guys are good......
Hope to meet up with to fish some this year!
Keep up the good work.


----------



## thresher593 (Nov 19, 2005)

*Nice Rack*

Looks Great Jeff. I'll second the quality and dedication they have to make a customer satisfied. The two of them are pretty crafty and do outstanding work. I got mine right before Christmas and was totally shocked to get it within a few days of them measuring my truck for it. Matter of fact I need to have some modifications done to mine, not their fault, but some after thoughts I want to add to mine. 

Rod


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I gotta get both an OBPA plate and a NCBBA plate to stick on that rack.

The OBPA plate is only like $11 for members.  

(This might be a good place for me to ask everyone to join them groups. They are fightin' for are rights, ya know.)


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Perty work Jeff, both on the rack and joining OBPA and NCBBA.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: 

How's the hunting for a 2nd job coming? At this rate, I won't need to buy any beer if I ever make it up that way! 

Your personal photo editor,
Brittany


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Cdog said:


> Perty work Jeff, both on the rack and joining OBPA and NCBBA.


Thanks, Clay. I've been a member of OBPA for a few years now. The check to NCBBA is in the mail. 

Brit, thanks for the help on the pics. Still looking for that second job.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

thats a real cool rack man


----------

